# New Guy



## Paul Krumrei (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, Saw your forum on the net and decided to give it a shot.

MY name is Paul Krumrei, former USAF and Desert Storm Vet.

I run two warbird sites. 

Warbird-Central.com - Warbird Information Database

and 


BT-13.org - Vultee - WWII Aircraft History and Information Site


If you have pictures or information that I dont have listed on my site, please feel free to send it to me via e-mail and I will provide full credit for your find!


Thanks glad to be here. I am also a member of the famous WIX gang or the warbird information exchange forum.


Thanks!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome Paul - nice sites as well. I "almost" owned a BT-13 back in 1995.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 20, 2007)

welcome paul


----------



## evangilder (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey Paul, I knew that name looked familiar. I'm vg-photo on WIX. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Paul Krumrei (Jun 20, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Hey Paul, I knew that name looked familiar. I'm vg-photo on WIX. Welcome aboard.



Hey hey hey!! How you doing over here?

Looks like a great bunch of guys here too!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Paul. I see that you don't live too far from me. I hope you enjoy the site. A lot of knowledgeable folks here.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Paul!


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Paul welcome. Nice to have an in the know guy so we can pick your brains 
(I could do with a few more cells)


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 21, 2007)

hi there from another new guy!
I am looking forward to checking out your other sights.
Looking forward to posting with you here!
Art in DC


----------



## Heinz (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome Paul, enjoy


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2007)

Hallo Paul, greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi there Paul. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome hope you enjoy the site.


----------

